# Opinions on "Level 1 Coaching Courses" from England Boxing



## marques (Oct 9, 2016)

I would like to have opinions on the "Level 1 Coaching Courses" from England Boxing.

Anyone here did it? I did not find much information about it. Just that with that course, we can replace the principal coach (which is Level 2)... If you have that "level" it means you are a good boxer, a good coach, or just assures minimum standards...? It teaches, evaluates, or both?

You can also comment on other courses alike (as "1st4sport Level 1 Coaching" from British Kickboxing Council, respectives Level 2, other regions...).


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 9, 2016)

Any course from 'England Boxing' which is the new name of the Amateur Boxing Association will be the official one which means you can coach boxers who can enter the European and World Championships as well as the Olympic and Commonwealth Games.  So whatever the course consists of it's a good one to have because without it the only thing you can do is unlicensed boxing which goes no where frankly. it's government endorsed too, there is no other governing body for boxing.

The British Kickboxing Council is just one of many offering courses.


----------



## marques (Oct 11, 2016)

So the coaching course is fundamental for Boxing in England (and useful worldwide).

What about other? Kickboxing, BTEC Self-Defence...? What is the value of that? I am interested in instructor courses from England/UK/Europe, but it can be extended to worldwide, so it may become interesting and useful for more people.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 11, 2016)

BTEC is a national qualification, covers a lot of subjects some are done at college but many are work based and the course are provided by companies which can be very expensive. I don't know if it's accepted outside the UK but I would imagine it is. Coaching courses provided by martial arts organisations are unlikely to be valid outside that organisation.

Have a look at these, it will give you an idea of proper courses.
Sport


----------

